# Chicagoland HERF Dec. 11



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Fox and Hound Smokehouse and Tavern in Schaumburg
Roselle Road 1/2 mile south of I90
December 11 at 11:30am-?

Always a good time had by all. It's worth the drive. This is a great place to enjoy a few With the BOTLs.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm in. Looking forward to my first herf. Thanks!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump...

Any other Chicago area herfers?

This is going to be a nice get together. General Cigar is sending a couple boxes of smokes to be handed out at the event.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

What a nice gesture....

Did you pull some strings at General or did Alex?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me know who late you guys intend on staying, I might be able to make it around 2PM...hog


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Did you pull some strings at General or did Alex?


GTPHALE posted on C.P. :
"Just got a call from John Conroy of General Cigar. He is sending me a few boxes of smokes to hand out at this herf. Won't know what they are,but he deals with some great smokes. He might be able to make it out for this event also. He is a great guy that Alex, George and I had the privelage to meet at Mortons Steak House."

I personally had nothing to do with it. I was just passing on the info.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

The GC man himself is coming to hand them out so I expect him to be packing a whallop and wearing a red suit and white beard!

Last one there that I stayed until the end went past 5pm. I expect this HERF will go to the end of the 3pm football game (6ish)


----------



## ggiese (Sep 9, 2005)

This looks to be a good one - we're expecting probably 20 or so. John Conroy (from General Cigar) is a great guy - I'm glad to see he's going to make it. I hope we get a good turnout of CS guys...


----------

